# custom JPW self bailing rafts and Culebra framless cats



## jpwinc (Sep 19, 2008)

If you want to see what we have been up to in the way of self bailing whitewater rafts, and Culebra models (our frameless cataraft style boats) Have a look at these web sites. 

Self bailing rafts featrues from JPW

A table of Self bailing rafts with a link to interactive web site of the models in 3d. spin them around zoom in and out and cross section them with edrawings viewer.

A table with all of the different culebra designs that we have made over the past 7 years. Spin them around zoom in and out and cross section them with edrawings viewer.

Thanks for having a look. This is just one way that we can live vicariously through the experiences of our customers, While at the same time giving them a huge opportunity to become part of the design process.


----------

